# Will 29s fit on 28 inch motorbike?



## falcondave (Dec 28, 2013)

I've found original 28 rims and tires to be rare and very expensive.I heard 29s might fit in the 28 fenders.Has anyone done this? Would love to see a pic.Does anyone sell a 29 coaster brake wheel set? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

I use 28" Raleigh wheels. They are 1/2" taller than the OG 28's. also, 700c wheels  are 3/8-1/2" shorter than OG 28's. Both cheaper and readily available.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 29, 2013)

*Motobike wheels*

I use these 28 in European rims rigida-raleigh rims with the original hubs.a lot of company's make regular,colored tires.and they fit like a glove and ride like glass.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 29, 2013)

The modern MTB 29 size is the same as 700C which is the same as our old American 28 (single tube). So the answer is yes. Where you may have a problem is in the tire itself. The old American single tube bikes were made to fit 1 1/2" tires which is about 38 mm. Any tire larger than  1 1/2" or 38 mm might fill up the fender too much. The European 28" size is taller and in my opinion not a good option. 

There is another option, which I like better.  Challenge makes a sew-up tire called the Grifo wich comes in black or white and will fit the old American single tube rims.
http://www.challengetech.it/products/cyclocross/grifo-010/10708/en


----------



## Iverider (Dec 29, 2013)

Velocity Blunt 35!

I just wood grained these a couple nights ago. So far I laid down an almost-peach base coat and used a walnut stain for the initial grain. I'm going to stripe these too so I'm pretty much finished with the grain.

I used a very special tool in applying the grain. a 6"x6" section of Tshirt. I covered the rim pretty well with stain for the first go round, let it dry a bit and then kind of brush it with the t-shirt. random pressure is your friend. I didn't actually PUSH down while doing this but kind of made a "Brush" out of the square of material and made sure I followed the radius of the rim. They're not perfect, but they fooled some of my friends easily enough. I did a total of 3 coats with not a lot of change in darkness in between but the grain "matured" as I added more coats. If you apply to much pressure in subsequent coats, you'll take the stain off down to the base coat as it redissolves itself. I plan on a thread about this when I finish the striping. These will end up as distressed hopefully well used looking wheels for my Star motobike.





Of course for the price of blunt 35s these days you could buy real wood clinchers in 700c. Below are CB Italia Viaggio in 700c with 700-38c WTB Pathfinder tires on them. They're supah nice!


----------



## falcondave (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re motorbike rims*

Thanks to all the replies.Looks like I need some 700c rims.Did you guys respoke with old hubs? Love the woodgrain paint.Planned on trying woodgrain mine also.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 29, 2013)

falcondave said:


> Thanks to all the replies.Looks like I need some 700c rims.Did you guys respoke with old hubs? Love the woodgrain paint.Planned on trying woodgrain mine also.




I'm using old hubs in both my real wood wheels and my faux woodgrain alloy wheels. Newer hubs are usually wider and will stretch your fork or stays. If you jam a new front hub in your front fork you'll see that the surface where the hub meets the fork isn't optimal.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

Brian, those look amazing... do mine, do mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 29, 2013)

Bravo, Brian!


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Great job!*

Once again, goes to show how good you guys really are!
I could use a set on my rider majestic, all the look with none of the fragility.
When are you going to start doing these for everyone else?
I'm in for a set of alloy 700's in a birch grain. 
Thanks


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 29, 2013)

hey fat tire trader......do the grifos come in all white? i keep seeing white with black sidewalls,i would love a set of tubulars


----------



## Iverider (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually the CB Italia wood rims I have are quite strong. 

I've got over 500 miles on mine from June to November and except for a little spoke tension and breakage issue (from overloading and generally not paying attention to the wheels) I've had no trouble.

 I weigh 250 pounds and I had 40+ pounds of gear on the bike for 150 of these miles. I probably wouldn't huck curbs with them, but I wouldn't doubt they would hold up just fine! Much cheaper than having $100 alloy rims wood grained in the end and the ride quality it AWESOME!!!  Just don't go above 58 psi on the inflation and don't store the bike with tires above heating grates (heard random horror stories from people about splitting rims because of such a situation).





Hb Twinn said:


> Once again, goes to show how good you guys really are!
> I could use a set on my rider majestic, all the look with none of the fragility.
> When are you going to start doing these for everyone else?
> I'm in for a set of alloy 700's in a birch grain.
> Thanks


----------



## mike j (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful job on the rims, a tremendous amount of talent on this site.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 30, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> hey fat tire trader......do the grifos come in all white? i keep seeing white with black sidewalls,i would love a set of tubulars




They are available in black with gum (brown) walls, black with white(cream) walls, and white with black walls. I remember seeing them in all white, but all white is not listed on their website. Besides being superior tires, these will work on the original single tube rims.


----------



## tailhole (Dec 30, 2013)

Great work on those faux wood rims Brian.  Amazing really.  Love your Iver too!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

hey Bri, is that my old iver?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 30, 2013)

No, it does have the stem off your old Iver though!

THanks for the compliments guys! You're too kind!


----------

